
Open sourcing Wire server code - fallenhitokiri
https://medium.com/@wireapp/open-sourcing-wire-server-code-ef7866a731d5
======
kidsil
Someone needs to update
[https://www.securemessagingapps.com/](https://www.securemessagingapps.com/)

------
pyed
Awesome news! so this means anyone will be able to run their own instance of
Wire.

It's written in Haskell and some Rust, interesting.

~~~
equalunique
I too was surprised and excited by the choice in code language.

------
lipis
Direct link to the first portion of the source code:
[https://github.com/wireapp/wire-server](https://github.com/wireapp/wire-
server)

